
Judge blocks Trump from building sections of border wall - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Trump-s-plan-to-fund-border-wall-faces-first-13892871.php
======
sieabahlpark
We all know the wall is going to be built, this is just stalling and showing
the judge is putting his personal politics first.

~~~
willio58
The wall is a hilarious feux-solution to a non existent problem of immigration
in the US. There will always be ways around a big fence.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Research how effective the Israel Border Wall was with stemming illegal
immigration.

While it will not be 100% effective, it will reduce the inflow substantially
enough to allow our Border Patrol personnel to focus on the fewer numbers
without being overwhelmed.

